# Spooling an Avet 80w??



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

I need some advice from the brain trust here. I have a new Avet 80W and it is my first. I want to get line on it, to use my new toy. I have 2-1000 yrd spools of 100 lb braid and I have a 1000 yd spool of 150 lb test in hand and would like to use these. Based on the line capacity for these I saw on Meltons this what I am thinking. 
From Meltons on braid capacity: 
Line Capacity - Braid: 3390 yds./100 lb., 2320 yds./130 lb., 1560 yds./200 lb 

So I am thinking 1000 of 100lb on bottom, then 1000 of 150 lb and in theory I should have around 3/4 capacity filled, then top with a mono top shot of 100 lb or suggestions? 
Main use will be from beach, but also offshore at times. 

Please give me your advice 

Thank you


----------



## ronnie collins (May 21, 2004)

I always like to have heavier test braid then mono, let the mono break to save the braid. just my 2cents


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Does my math on line capacity look right or am I way off?


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

The 150 is braid? 
I would put 500 of 150 braid and splice with fg knot to 150 mono. That braid will rarely see the water, which is what u want . Store your other half of 150 braid inside in the dark in a airtight bag and it will be good to use as refill in a few years. 

Spool that braid on tight.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

jimj100 said:


> The 150 is braid?
> I would put 500 of 150 braid and splice with fg knot to 150 mono. That braid will rarely see the water, which is what u want . Store your other half of 150 braid inside in the dark in a airtight bag and it will be good to use as refill in a few years.
> 
> Spool that braid on tight.


The 100 lbs on bottom and the 150lb would be braid too. So you think 1000 yds of 100 lb, then 500 yards of 150 lb braid and top with 150 lb mono?


----------



## IrishSharker (Jan 20, 2015)

I would put the 150lb braid on the bottom and sell one of the other spools of 100lb braid and get you some 200-250 braid and top it with that. No need in having 2000 yards of thin diameter braid on an 80w fishing from TX beaches. Your chances of actually needing that amount of line is alot less likely than your chances of getting cut off by something. The more Abrasive resistant something is the better imo with out being so heavy it gets washed out by weed and current .


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

saltbranch said:


> The 100 lbs on bottom and the 150lb would be braid too. So you think 1000 yds of 100 lb, then 500 yards of 150 lb braid and top with 150 lb mono?


No. Just 150 and 150. That will be well over 1000 yards. Depending on brands. Save that 100 braid for a 50w or 12/0.

On a 400 yard long drop, u will still have lots of mono and then all that braid if u hook a bigun


----------



## HardLife (Apr 16, 2016)

OK with the 80exw avet.. 1500yds of 150lb braid will allow your about 300yds of 150lb mono.... or 400 yds of 130lb mono or 600yds of 100lb mono.... or you can go with Jerry brown hollow core 130lb and get 2,400yds and maybe 50yds of 100lb mono...


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Calll Basil Pappas, he has spooled more of those than this whole board has ever seen

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

IrishSharker said:


> I would put the 150lb braid on the bottom and sell one of the other spools of 100lb braid and get you some 200-250 braid and top it with that. No need in having 2000 yards of thin diameter braid on an 80w fishing from TX beaches. Your chances of actually needing that amount of line is alot less likely than your chances of getting cut off by something. The more Abrasive resistant something is the better imo with out being so heavy it gets washed out by weed and current .


This or 200lb braid all the way.


----------



## saltbranch (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I think for now I am going 1000 yds of the 150 lb braid and top with 150 lb mono as suggested. Any preference of mono brands? Currently considering Hi-Seas


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

I use hi seas grand slam mostly.


----------



## HardLife (Apr 16, 2016)

I have spooled about 200 or more 80 exw in the last 3 years... and have fished with them since 07'... landed some of the biggest tigers from shore and even held the land based world record for 4 years... using 100lb braid. ... however after seeing what the hollow core can do as for abrasion resistance hands down that would be the way to go... 100lb Jerry brown can get maxed out at like 4200yds... with no mono top shot... or 130lb can get 2400 yds with like 20 yds of 130lb mono of top... and if your gona be land based fishing there are always gona be different ways to set it up... depending on where your fishing. .. but with the higher test lines will eat up your line capacity. ..


----------



## Shark_Reeler (Aug 16, 2014)

saltbranch said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I think for now I am going 1000 yds of the 150 lb braid and top with 150 lb mono as suggested. Any preference of mono brands? Currently considering Hi-Seas


This is your best option considering what you have. 100# braid is too thin and 100# mono is too light for an 80w designed for 500-1000yd drops.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

If you are fishing Texas, you are going to HATE a 150 lb mono top shot. The amount of current that line diameter catches is ridiculous and it is a giant PITA on a typical day. I would run a 100lb mono top shot max or scrap the mono and run a heavy braid like Irishsharker recommended. 

-SA


----------

